# Pressurized C02 questions



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

So 2 parts here folks. Just wondering if i have everything and confirming set up since i dont have any instruction booklets.

Sorry about the poor quality photos but im hoping you get what i got.

Im hooking the regulator (picture 1) to the tank. I guess i need a washer? Can i get this from a home depot?? Do i use a wrench to tighten it or just finger snug?

This is where is gets sketchy.....

I have an aqua medic "thingy" (picture 2) hooked up to the regulator and then to "god knows what" (picture 3.) from here it goes to a brass check vavle and then to bubble ladder than im using as a diffuser which will be hidden behind a sword.

I have them hooked up like picture 4.

Am i getting close?????


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dragon1977 said:


> Im hooking the regulator (picture 1) to the tank. I guess i need a washer?


Yes, you need either a nylon washer or a perma-seal.



dragon1977 said:


> Can i get this from a home depot??


No, you cannot. You can get them at welding stores and/or where you get your CO2 cylinder refilled.



dragon1977 said:


> Do i use a wrench to tighten it or just finger snug?


Tighten to finger tight, and then a further 1/4 to 1/2 turn with a wrench.



dragon1977 said:


> I have an aqua medic "thingy" (picture 2) hooked up to the regulator


This is a solenoid.



dragon1977 said:


> and then to "god knows what" (picture 3.)


This may be a needle valve. I am not sure what it is.



dragon1977 said:


> from here it goes to a brass check vavle and then to bubble ladder than im using as a diffuser which will be hidden behind a sword.
> 
> I have them hooked up like picture 4.
> 
> Am i getting close?????


The rest is fine, provided that you have a needle valve after the solenoid.

Make sure that you have plugged the solenoid the correct way (it is directional).

Finally, give my pressurized CO2 primer a read for more helpful information.


----------



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for the advice, im off to a welding supply store


----------

